# Positive assessment from vetassess today! Considering WA for sponsorship.



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

Good news at last!
My spouse received a positive assessment as recruitment consultant today! She has to undergo IELTS tests which she is booking for. We are considering western australia as an option for state sponsorship. I have been trying to look for time frames for application to be processed and couldn't find any. Can any of the senior members please help?
I want to know how much time does western australia take to process sponsorship applications.
How strict or competitive is the process. Is it like victoria where there is a good chance that applications are rejected?
I have read up on available info on Perth but if there are more insights in terms of living then it is most welcome! I will be particularly interested in hearing from HR professionals settled in Perth!


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Pradiprn said:


> Good news at last!
> My spouse received a positive assessment as recruitment consultant today! She has to undergo IELTS tests which she is booking for. We are considering western australia as an option for state sponsorship. I have been trying to look for time frames for application to be processed and couldn't find any. Can any of the senior members please help?
> I want to know how much time does western australia take to process sponsorship applications.
> How strict or competitive is the process. Is it like victoria where there is a good chance that applications are rejected?
> I have read up on available info on Perth but if there are more insights in terms of living then it is most welcome! I will be particularly interested in hearing from HR professionals settled in Perth!


congratulations..
good luck with the exam...
WA takes around one month....


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> congratulations..
> good luck with the exam...
> WA takes around one month....


Hey thanks! I saw that you got your assessment too! congratulations! on your thread however i see Maddy saying that Western Australia takes 7 days...that sounds too good to be true!


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Pradiprn said:


> Hey thanks! I saw that you got your assessment too! congratulations! on your thread however i see Maddy saying that Western Australia takes 7 days...that sounds too good to be true!


Mate...

WA takes max 7 days from whoever i had interacted earlier and in my case it was approved in just 2 hours after filing the application online.

They are super fast, if you have IELTS Score, Skills Assessment letter and CV and you have enough work experience, then you will get straight away approval without any questions. 

Keep in mind its a lengthy application and you need to give the reasons for choosing the WA state in your own words. Perhaps, this would make the difference in a guaranteed fast processing...or should i say super fast processing?

Good Luck.

Cheers.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> congratulations..
> good luck with the exam...
> WA takes around one month....


Nope, Not WA. Its SA.

WA state max processing time is two weeks. (You will get this info when you call them, not given in the migration website)

But rest assured they keep the processing time much much lesser than that and not to be surprised if you receive the result on the same day...!!! Wouldn't it be perfect to have a cup of cofy with a relaxed mind and not keep checking mails for a month with anxiety like other states SS ? 

Good Luck.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Pradiprn said:


> Good news at last!
> My spouse received a positive assessment as recruitment consultant today! She has to undergo IELTS tests which she is booking for. We are considering western australia as an option for state sponsorship. I have been trying to look for time frames for application to be processed and couldn't find any. Can any of the senior members please help?
> I want to know how much time does western australia take to process sponsorship applications.
> How strict or competitive is the process. Is it like victoria where there is a good chance that applications are rejected?
> I have read up on available info on Perth but if there are more insights in terms of living then it is most welcome! I will be particularly interested in hearing from HR professionals settled in Perth!


Check this blog written by a fellow forum member.

Welcome


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Check this blog written by a fellow forum member.
> 
> Welcome


Thanks Maddy for the info and the details. If all goes well then we should be able to apply for sponsorship by end of december or early jan. We hope for the best.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Pradiprn said:


> Thanks Maddy for the info and the details. If all goes well then we should be able to apply for sponsorship by end of december or early jan. We hope for the best.


Good Luck with the application. I just happen to read the visa fees for the immigration is gonna be increased by 5 to 15% in Jan 2012.

Skilled immigration visa fees to increase from 1 Jan 2012 - Migration News - EmbraceAustralia.com

So you better plan to apply for the WA SS + 176 before Dec 2011 end, unless you don't mind spending few more hundred dollars as a fees ;-)


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

MaddyOZ said:


> Good Luck with the application. I just happen to read the visa fees for the immigration is gonna be increased by 5 to 15% in Jan 2012.
> 
> Skilled immigration visa fees to increase from 1 Jan 2012 - Migration News - EmbraceAustralia.com
> 
> So you better plan to apply for the WA SS + 176 before Dec 2011 end, unless you don't mind spending few more hundred dollars as a fees ;-)


Dec 2011 looks difficult. Wife has to write her IELTS and the next date is 10th Dec so results wont come until the end of the month
and then you need to write off the last two weeks of december. So it looks like Jan 2012 and a few hundred dollars more for me...


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

the other question that I and my wife are discussing about is should we consider Adelaide as well.
I am in favour of Perth but if senior members could help with advice it would help

We are both HR professionals. Wife is a executive search professional specializing in healthcare and pharma and I am an HR Manager with experience mostly in ITES and Insurance domains

We know that Perth is more a manufacturing and mining hub but we are not sure about Adelaide and its prospects


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Pradiprn said:


> the other question that I and my wife are discussing about is should we consider Adelaide as well.
> I am in favour of Perth but if senior members could help with advice it would help
> 
> We are both HR professionals. Wife is a executive search professional specializing in healthcare and pharma and I am an HR Manager with experience mostly in ITES and Insurance domains
> ...


In Perth more mining and Mfg companies means more Recruitment--> Recruiters have to be recruited as well indeed. So WA has upper hand here, However do a self assessment for your occupation in WA and SA based opportunities in SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site and Find Jobs. Build a Better Career. Find Your Calling. | CareerOne.com.au

Then decide wisely.

Cheers, Good Luck.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

MaddyOZ said:


> Nope, Not WA. Its SA.
> 
> WA state max processing time is two weeks. (You will get this info when you call them, not given in the migration website)
> 
> ...



hi Maddyoz;
my bad..
I thought that WA is one month...but 2 weeks!!!! thats awesome...
Any idea about Electrical engineering jobs in WA ?
I know you have suggested me WA over SA in previous posts...
looking at the career websites also indicates that WA has significantly more jobs compared to SA..


----------



## xMarcusx (Nov 8, 2011)

I can tell you that WA sponsorship processing takes 2-3 days. I applied this week on Monday night for off-list sponsorship, to move our Cat 5 175 visa app from early 2010 to a 176, and had my answer Wednesday lunchtime. (Which was positive.  ) 

Two years ago I applied and had to wait 5 month only to be rejected.


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

xMarcusx said:


> I can tell you that WA sponsorship processing takes 2-3 days. I applied this week on Monday night for off-list sponsorship, to move our Cat 5 175 visa app from early 2010 to a 176, and had my answer Wednesday lunchtime. (Which was positive.  )
> 
> Two years ago I applied and had to wait 5 month only to be rejected.


Thanks Marcus 

That information is encouraging! And i am trawling Welcome right now. Must say it is informative!
Though it is all too soon, I am trying to gather as much info about Perth as I can


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

@ Pradiprn : I am also in a similar situation ...trying to get as much info about Perth as I can....maybe we both can share our info and apply together ...

@xMarcusx : 2 days is unbelievable...i am quickly liking WA a lot now..lol


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

lifeisgood said:


> @ Pradiprn : I am also in a similar situation ...trying to get as much info about Perth as I can....maybe we both can share our info and apply together ...
> 
> @xMarcusx : 2 days is unbelievable...i am quickly liking WA a lot now..lol


@ lifeisgood sure no problem. I am right now going through the site that Marcus has put up. The link is on his signature. I am also going through the official site and looking at statistics and also going through real estate rentals on Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au.

The idea that I am working with is that I come to Perth initially and settle down and then my wife can join me a year or so down the line. So am looking at places in zone 1 as i dont intend to get a car immediately and therefore will be using public transport. Since I am an HR professional I am also toying with the idea of going through further courses before I start work to have a conceptual understanding of the australian market.

Like I said too early at this point in time. But we are excited!


----------



## xMarcusx (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks Pradiprn  

Perth has really good public transport system, I take the bus from my house straight to the station at Whitfords and then into the CBD, takes 50-55 mins to an hour every day. I really don't use a car at all during the week and could manage without one if we didn't have children. There are good options for local shopping so don't be afraid to look a bit further outside the zones. You can check out the transperth.com.au website for a route planner that will tell you how fast it is to get from your door to the city.


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

xMarcusx said:


> Thanks Pradiprn
> 
> Perth has really good public transport system, I take the bus from my house straight to the station at Whitfords and then into the CBD, takes 50-55 mins to an hour every day. I really don't use a car at all during the week and could manage without one if we didn't have children. There are good options for local shopping so don't be afraid to look a bit further outside the zones. You can check out the transperth.com.au website for a route planner that will tell you how fast it is to get from your door to the city.


Thanks Marcus! Was actually looking at Whitfords as one of the options actually! How is the place to live? I was limiting myself to zone 1 since I was going to be on my own for some time before my wife joins me. 

Pradip


----------



## xMarcusx (Nov 8, 2011)

The areas around whitfords are nice in my opinion, a great place to live with a family . Hilary's is close by for entertainment and great facilities in the local area for sports, shopping and schooling.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

xMarcusx said:


> Thanks Pradiprn
> 
> Perth has really good public transport system, I take the bus from my house straight to the station at Whitfords and then into the CBD, takes 50-55 mins to an hour every day. I really don't use a car at all during the week and could manage without one if we didn't have children. There are good options for local shopping so don't be afraid to look a bit further outside the zones. You can check out the transperth.com.au website for a route planner that will tell you how fast it is to get from your door to the city.


good info...
the website http://www.moving2wa.com/index.html


----------



## adc (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey Pradip, 
May i please know when your wife applied for the assessment? I have quite recently applied for the assessment and I'd be applying for a state sponsorship as a Recruitment Consultant. Very new to all of this. Would like a rough idea as to when she applied so I know the approximate timelines. 

Wish you and wife the very best!


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

adc said:


> Hey Pradip,
> May i please know when your wife applied for the assessment? I have quite recently applied for the assessment and I'd be applying for a state sponsorship as a Recruitment Consultant. Very new to all of this. Would like a rough idea as to when she applied so I know the approximate timelines.
> 
> Wish you and wife the very best!


She applied mid August it took about 14 weeks for vetassess to respond


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

adc said:


> Hey Pradip,
> May i please know when your wife applied for the assessment? I have quite recently applied for the assessment and I'd be applying for a state sponsorship as a Recruitment Consultant. Very new to all of this. Would like a rough idea as to when she applied so I know the approximate timelines.
> 
> Wish you and wife the very best!


Hi welcome
The assessment results came after approximately 14 weeks. If you have the IELTS scores then you can apply as soon as you have the assessment


----------



## adc (Dec 4, 2011)

Pradiprn said:


> She applied mid August it took about 14 weeks for vetassess to respond


Thank you, appreciate the quick response. I had applied on the 30th of November so we've got a long way to go. Our Agent (we;re using VoitinWalkerDavis) told us that we'd receive it in 2 months! 
thank you once again and good luck with your process. 
Would love to keep in touch as your wife and I seem to be in similar professions. Noticed that you're currently in a HR role too. 
My husband and I are both in HR, he being more into the post recruitment generalist role and I've specialized in Recruitment - both as a consultant as well as a corporate recruiter. Take care


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

adc said:


> Thank you, appreciate the quick response. I had applied on the 30th of November so we've got a long way to go. Our Agent (we;re using VoitinWalkerDavis) told us that we'd receive it in 2 months!
> thank you once again and good luck with your process.
> Would love to keep in touch as your wife and I seem to be in similar professions. Noticed that you're currently in a HR role too.
> My husband and I are both in HR, he being more into the post recruitment generalist role and I've specialized in Recruitment - both as a consultant as well as a corporate recruiter. Take care


Hi

It will be my pleasure to stay in touch! Not many HR professionals on this forum as it is!
Typically vetassess takes about 12 weeks. But they have had a slew of applications post changes in july. So they are taking a longer time than usual.

We are seriously looking at western Australia since it seems the most viable out of all states for state sponsorship.


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

Right! So we finally submitted our sponsorship application to WA today! Delay was due to IELTS results for the missus. In her first attempt she scored above 8 in all sections except writing where her score went down to 6.5. She scored above 7 in all sections in her second attempt in end Jan.

Now it's fingers crossed! Wish us luck!


----------



## jgray (Feb 8, 2012)

Best of luck. 

We hope to be applying for WA in 3weeks. I have my ielts resit on Saturday, Hoping to get band 8. Can you keep us updated on how it goes and what questions I need to be looking into for the ss application.


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

jgray said:


> Best of luck.
> 
> We hope to be applying for WA in 3weeks. I have my ielts resit on Saturday, Hoping to get band 8. Can you keep us updated on how it goes and what questions I need to be looking into for the ss application.


Hi
All the best for the application and the IELTS test!
We had an agent do the application for us. Some of the questions include how did you research information about Perth? How much do you estimate your expenses to be in Perth. how much liquid assets do you possess et al. I believe the form is rather long and you need to invest some time in filling it up. maddyOZ would be able to provide some insights.

My agent says that it might take 8 to10 days to know the result. So we wait.


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

Got the sponsorship yesterday! We start with the paperwork for visa. I hope things go well.


----------



## Labeeb Ahmed (Oct 16, 2011)

I am a Financial Institution Branch Manager for the last 20 yrs. Applied for VETASSES who acknowledged my papers on Oct 24, 2011. IELTS done year back 7.5 & above 7.0 in all. No reply so far even after 18 months. Shoul i start worrying? What could be the possibility? Routed my case through an agent.


----------



## SSD14 (Mar 8, 2012)

xMarcusx said:


> I can tell you that WA sponsorship processing takes 2-3 days. I applied this week on Monday night for off-list sponsorship, to move our Cat 5 175 visa app from early 2010 to a 176, and had my answer Wednesday lunchtime. (Which was positive.  )
> 
> Two years ago I applied and had to wait 5 month only to be rejected.


--

Hi Marcus

Congratulations..

My profession 224999 is also a off-list on WA List. I am planning to take a WA State sponsorship.
Have applied for GSM 176 visa ( Relative sponsored - Relative staying in perth). My ielts score is expired. 
What documents for employment evidence you have submitted?
Do migration team asks for a valid IELTS score?

Please assist.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mahesh Inder Kumar (Jan 23, 2014)

*Need Help*

Dear All,

Greetings for the day!!

I am new to the forum, have a view on threads but could not find the case similar to me. I need your kind advise on my case.

I am applying for skill assessment under Human resources Adviser Category. I have already filled my application on Vetassess website but got stuck when I was applying for point test advisory letter as I need some clarification before applying skill assessment.

I am having total 7.5 years of experience in Human Resource function which is bifurcated as per below

Company Period Total Years
1 01.07.2006 to 14.04.2008 1.9 Years
2 22.04.2008 to 04.08.2008 0.4 Years
3 11.08.2008 to 11.12.2008 0.4 Years
4 11.02.2009 to 19.06.2009 0.4 Years
5 22.06.2009 to 02.06.2010 1.0 Years
6 09.08.2010 to Till date 3.0+ Years
Total 7 years

Now my worry is to get 10 points, I need to show 5 years of experience in last 10 years, in my skill assessment sheet I am mentioning company No 1, 5 & 6 only. In these three companies I have worked for a long period.

After calculating all these three my total no of experience is coming 6 years, which is fulfilling the criteria of getting points. 

Will they provide me full 6 years to get my points or there is any deduction of 2 years like ACS is doing cos my brother got the same deduction in his ACS assessment.

As I read its required to get assessed three or four employment over last 10 years. Please suggest me can I only get assessment of my employment mentioned in Company. No 1, 5 & 6 to get points. or I need to fill my entire details in SRGO form.

Please also sugest is there any benefit to get point advise letter or DAIC will calculate my Score automatically when I will apply my Visa file.

Looking for your kind advice.

Thanks & Regards
Mahesh Inder Kumar


----------

